# Power Company position



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Your questions can be answered in the wording of the contract. Ask a friend that works there to print you a copy. Basically they will own you until you get some seniority.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

What is the difference between a Groundman and lineman?


*The Groundsman is an entry-level position in the line of progression for Lineman*. The Groundsman performs various labor functions at the work site to assist the crewmembers


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

You might be the guy with the cones directing traffic around the bucket trucks when they shut down a lane in the road.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> You might be the guy with the cones directing traffic around the bucket trucks when they shut down a lane in the road.


Lately around here they've been subcontracting the traffic control and I really want to know how they find people because their flaggers look like they found them under a bridge near the job.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

According to ZipRecruiter 2019 salary information, the average salary for nearly 91 percent of traffic control workers is *$33,500*. Salary ranges in Georgia based upon information provided by Georgia highway contractors. These figures are averages and may vary from region to region within the state.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Vladaar said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> So with the economy on a downward dive, I am thinking more and more that I might look into getting on with the power company, as new construction might dry right up.
> 
> ...


Your intelligence is showing. 

I think you are very wise to consider this and I agree with your assessment of things.


----------



## MikeJH (Oct 8, 2012)

You’re making the right choice vladaar. I went from inside wireman to substation electrician. As a substation electrician the pay and benefits far exceed that of an inside wireman, the job is a lot more interesting and technical, and even more possibilities for growth. Along with that, the job is not economy dependent. “We” sell a product that is in high demand and the industry constantly changing with new laws and new ideas for Improvement so there will ALWAYS be work. Feel free to message me if you have any questions


----------

